# What is the BEST shampoo and conditioner you've come across?



## CharmedImSure (Feb 2, 2012)

I've tried~ Revlon Color Extend, Revlon Butter Treat, Revlon All soft heavy cream, garnier fructis shampoo and conditioner, Matrix Amplifying shampoo/conditioner, Biolage (the clear stuff), Bumble &amp; Bumble, Pureology Hydrate, Pantene pro v, Tigi Bed Head and plenty of others.

And the best one I've used is Frederic Fekkai's Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner! (I have oily scalp, dry ends, color treated, quite damaged and frizzy naturally)

I want to try Fekkai's other products (the glossing line) but it's so expensive!


----------



## blackmagick (Feb 3, 2012)

Cutrin Energen Shampoo - it actually makes hair grow a lil faster


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 4, 2012)

For me, the best right now is Suave Professional Keratin shampoo and conditioner. My hair has been amazingly soft, silky and shiny from using it the last two or three weeks.


----------



## Slinkycats (Feb 4, 2012)

For me I've had the best success with Fructis shampoos and conditioners, the sleek and shine versions, and the dandruff ones... and I have used it with amazing results when I had oily scalp, dandruff, bleached/coloured and damaged ends. I also use their smoothing cream.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 4, 2012)

I have yet to find my HG shampoo. For conditioner: Matrix Biolage Hydrotherapie Conditioning Balm.


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 4, 2012)

I really like the John Freida Brilliant Brunette stuff I've been using, but I don't know if it's my HG yet!


----------



## Melissa Palma (Feb 4, 2012)

I 





Just Brunette Extra Moisturizing Shampoo and Conditioner. Its amazing! Its leaves my hair so soft and manageable, I even got my cousins hooked on it. Its supposed to be for brunettes but I change my hair color all the time (right now its bright red) and it doesn't affect the color at all. Its a London brand, but I usually find the 33.8 fl oz at Ross Dress For Less, $6.99 a bottle. Before that I used Aussie products and they work really well too.


----------



## Caridwen13 (Feb 4, 2012)

My daily set is Bumble &amp; Bumble's Creme de Cocoa, leaves my hair so soft and healthy.  I recently started using Oribe, the set for color treated hair since I had multi-color hi-lights done recently.  I'm so in love with it!  Leaves my hair so shiny, silky, and soft, and the color is staying in beautifully.  It is pretty expensive, so I'll keep using my B&amp;B and just alternate them.  It is natural and paraben free, another huge mark in it's favor.


----------



## Doya G (Feb 4, 2012)

Mane n Tail shampoo and conditioner. it really made a difference with my hair!


----------



## Khaus25519 (Feb 5, 2012)

I use Aveeno shampoo and conditioner...my hair is SOOOO soft!


----------



## calexxia (Feb 5, 2012)

John Frieda Frizz - Ease. I use quite a few products from that line.


----------



## laurenproartist (Feb 19, 2012)

Paul Mitchell Awapuhi Wild Ginger! You will be AMAZED! I promise!


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 3, 2012)

Found my HG shampoo: Fekkai Technician Color Care.


----------



## Frankie Stein (Mar 4, 2012)

I have Asian textured hair which is extremely coarse and feels like a toilet brush to put it simply. And I've used all kinds of brands from cheap to expensive namely Kerastase - but none of them improved the texture of my hair except for *Matrix Biolage Hydratherapie*. Now my hair is super duper soft and shiny, smells fabulous as well


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 5, 2012)

wow you really nailed it! sounds exactly like my hair. i may have to try that shampoo. does it help with dry scalp too?
 



> Originally Posted by *Frankie Stein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have Asian textured hair which is extremely coarse and feels like a toilet brush to put it simply. And I've used all kinds of brands from cheap to expensive namely Kerastase - but none of them improved the texture of my hair except for *Matrix Biolage Hydratherapie*. Now my hair is super duper soft and shiny, smells fabulous as well


----------



## Pancua (Mar 5, 2012)

Matrix Total Results Curl


----------



## Frankie Stein (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh I wish I could give you an informative answer to your question regarding dry scalp, but I really don't know


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 6, 2012)

I got a quad of JOICO Kpak products a while ago at Great Clips. I don't like the shampoo, but the conditioner is nice. I haven't tried the 2 smaller conditioners though, they're living under my sink for now.

I use Philosophy 3-in-1 for shampoo though because that way I can smell the same throughout and it washes hair very well.


----------



## LoveJesslina (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blackmagick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cutrin Energen Shampoo - it actually makes hair grow a lil faster


Wow. If this is true, then I'm going to have to try it. I've been trying to encourage my hair to grow faster for weeks now. -.-

I'm currently using Blow Daily Shampoo &amp; Blow Daily Moisturizing Conditioner. When I first used these products, I didn't like them because I felt like my hair wasn't getting clean (they're sulfate-free, so no foamy lather), but once my hair dried, I saw immediate results in the sleekness of my hair. After a week of using it, I was in love and have stayed in love for a year now.


----------



## davidmartin (Mar 16, 2012)

I really like the Fructis shampoos and conditioners.....


----------



## LucysLilWorld (Mar 16, 2012)

I suffer with a really dry scalp and I swear by Simple's Antidandruff Shampoo and their Rich Repair Conditioner.

I sometimes use hair masks and leave in conditioners (normally bits and pieces out of my Glossy Box)

But I do love Herbal Essences 'Hello Hydration' leave in conditioner, it leaves my hair feeling so soft!


----------



## ESSENTUALE (Jul 22, 2012)

Spending 10+ years of my life obsessed with creating the world's finest shampoo, I honestly believe I did it - with a remarkable formulator's help. All who tried it agree - incredibly rewarding since I never was a chemist or stylist - just tenacious. I truly hope readers agree ESSENTUALE is the best shampoo. Just relaunched and available only at the ESSENTUALE online store so far. Thank you for reading!


----------



## amstern (Jul 23, 2012)

I've really seen results with Moroccan Oil Repairing Shampoo/Conditioner and Suave Professionals Damage Care Shampoo/Conditioner. They're on opposite sides of the spectrum but both really great. My concern with the Suave is that it has sulfates, parabens and all that other stuff you're supposed to avoid. My hair is a little too thin for the actual Moroccan Oil but the shampoo/conditioner combo lets me get all the benefits of the oil without the added weight of a leave in product.


----------

